
The Neokast Mystery - naish
http://www.cringely.com/2009/03/the-neokast-mystery/
======
aristus
"No answer. This doesn’t happen, not to me."

Apparently what's happened is that Robert X has gone mad. He's jumping at
shadows. Let's review the article:

    
    
      * Neokast engineers leave the company
    
      * Neokast CEO has a birthday, for some reason does not mention painful and embarrassing evisceration of his company
    
      * various Neokast people ignore his pokes on Facebook
    

Ergo, some rich and "technically deep" company has purchased the IP and
threatened everyone involved with runiation if they dare log into Facebook
again. Obviously. It's the only possible explanation.

I think the last scoop Robert X got right was Apple's switch to the i386 chip.
Everything else has been insane ravings and egomania.

------
tptacek
Microsoft, Cisco, and Google don't buy companies and fire the developers (in
fact, Cisco wouldn't even have developers if they didn't retain the ones from
all the companies they bought). It was a .NET product from a tiny company in
Chicago --- and, as much as Cringely thinks he may have put them on the map,
nobody was really talking about them. I don't think Apple tried to kill it.

My guess is they're just embarassed.

------
eli
Bob Cringely is like the eccentric uncle of the tech columnists. Fun to listen
to, but I wouldn't necessarily follow all his stock tips, ya know?

